# Milking machine question



## cashmere (Jan 14, 2013)

I will have 5 does this year in milk I try to milk 2x's a day I have limited morning time. Does anyone know of a good electric milking. I have nigerian dwarf goats. 
Thank you for the help


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I use the Maggidan milker, but it's a hand pump. I was looking into a dansha farms milker, that is battery operated..


----------



## cashmere (Jan 14, 2013)

janeen128 said:


> I use the Maggidan milker, but it's a hand pump. I was looking into a dansha farms milker, that is battery operated..


I have a Maggidan milker and it hurts the girls turns them purple. It does the job but... I'll look into the dansha milker thank you


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I like my DP120 from Perrys Milkers but their cheaper model would work fine too.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

cashmere said:


> I have a Maggidan milker and it hurts the girls turns them purple. It does the job but... I'll look into the dansha milker thank you


That's why you have to go slow, and release often with the maggidan


----------



## Hollowdweller (May 5, 2011)

I use a clear bucket with silicone inflations and an old vacuum pump.

Nigerians don't give much milk. I would think it would be easy to milk by hand.

I have saanens and commute an hour each way, so my time is really tight in the AM.

If the goats are milking 10 lbs and over each or if I am getting more than 4 gallons per milking I can hand milk as fast as I can machine milk with the cleanup. If I am getting 4 to 6 gallons a milking then the machine is quicker.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It depends on if you have problems with your hands. I used my milking machine on Nigerians. I can milk up to 3 goats by hand and after that, it is too hard on my hands. It takes me longer than some to milk because of my hands. So I use the milking machine when I have 4 or more goats. It is quicker to use the milking machine including cleanup once I hit 4 goats regardless of amount of milk because of my hands.


----------



## cashmere (Jan 14, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> It depends on if you have problems with your hands. I used my milking machine on Nigerians. I can milk up to 3 goats by hand and after that, it is too hard on my hands. It takes me longer than some to milk because of my hands. So I use the milking machine when I have 4 or more goats. It is quicker to use the milking machine including cleanup once I hit 4 goats regardless of amount of milk because of my hands.


That is true about problems with your hands and also fighting the goats that don't want to stand to be milked my best milker will only stand if I use a machine and if she is filling her face the minute the food runs out she is up in the air. I have to hug her to make her hold still. I have a barn with 5 that act like that. I milk at 5 am so I can get to work on time.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

You know, my Maggiedan milker broke, and I need to get a new part for it, but I'm honestly doing good hand milking my kinder goat with SMALL teats... I will order the part, but I'm kind of thinking of just trying it by hand, I will only have 4 to milk...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Once you get the hang of it, it can go pretty quickly.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I bought the Henry milker and its great. I have Nigerians and the small teat inserts are perfect for them


----------



## JEarp (Nov 21, 2013)

I use the 2 test Dansha milker. I have Nigerian Dwarfs and an Alpine. It has a rechargeable battery. I like it, it cleans fairly easy and most parts can be replaced at WalMart.


----------



## JEarp (Nov 21, 2013)

JEarp said:


> I use the 2 test Dansha milker. I have Nigerian Dwarfs and an Alpine. It has a rechargeable battery. I like it, it cleans fairly easy and most parts can be replaced at WalMart.


Should be "teat" not test. Darn autocorrect.


----------



## cashmere (Jan 14, 2013)

Ok I'll look into it thank you love that replacement parts are local.


----------

